# Hegner scroll saws



## Blister (15 Mar 2012)

Hi 

Considering buying a new saw :lol: 

Looking at the Hegner site comparison page 

http://www.hegner.co.uk/assets/common/t ... rison.aspx

Looking at the spec of the Multicut 2SV Multicut SEV

The only difference as far as I can see is one has a alloy table and the other a cast iron table ?

Is it really worth £100 more ? :?


----------



## Clockie (15 Mar 2012)

The cast iron table is used for cutting metal on a regular basis. The ali table would be in heck of a mess. I cut copper on mine but I sandwich it between two pieces of ply so as not to damage the table. I also put a little WD40 on the metal cutting blade.


----------



## stevebuk (15 Mar 2012)

Blister":3cj0u451 said:


> Hi
> 
> Considering buying a new saw :lol:
> 
> ...



and its 2Kg heavier... :roll:


----------



## Chippygeoff (15 Mar 2012)

That is the saw I am getting Blister when I eventually get my refund from the useless excalibur I had. Probably the best saw in the world.


----------

